# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  tren bomb cycle

## ad_2nv121

hi there

i am thinking of doing a tren bomb cycle which consists of 2 tablets of tren bombs a day for 2 weeks and then taking 2 weeks off and taking milk thistle with it.

for PCT shall i use nolvadex or Tribulus (my mate said to use Tribulus) 

WOT do you guys think, i have heard tren bombs are good to increase strength and mass size.

----------


## lozza89

sounds like the worst plan ive ever heard wudnt work atall , do not do the cycle and get some advice from the experienced members on here.

----------


## drummerofgod87

I think you need to do some research before you consider using steroids .

----------


## almostgone

WTF is a tren bomb? A PH or methyltrienolone ?

AG

----------


## WOLFCRAFT

What the hell is a tren bomb? Do you drop it in a shot of jager?
Also tribulus for pct, is not pct.
Are running test with the tren?
Spend about an hour reading on here dude. Your mate doesn't know what the hell he's talking about.

----------


## PT

i asume tren bomb is a supplement and not a steroid

----------


## vishus

> What the hell is a tren bomb? *Do you drop it in a shot of jager?*Also tribulus for pct, is not pct.
> Are running test with the tren?
> Spend about an hour reading on here dude. Your mate doesn't know what the hell he's talking about.


haha! trenbombs! those are my favorite when i go to the bars  :Big Grin:

----------


## almostgone

> i asume tren bomb is a supplement and not a steroid


LOL. I certainly hope so, PT!!

AG

----------


## Matt

I think you will find that this guy keeps coming up with Sh.t cycles, this is the third one in a week.

----------


## ad_2nv121

Tren Bomb: A powerful pro hormone supplement, developed to help the user to increase size and strength like no other product available! 


Pharma Labs TREN-BOMB - from the manufacturer's of the hugely popular M1T, comes the latest DHT derived mass and strength pro-hormone bomb! Users of Tren-Bomb are experiencing gains similar to the famous M1T. Tren-Bomb is also a DHT derived mass and strength designer Pro-Hormone resulting in the user gaining rapid muscle and strength buildup due to being hugely anabolic . The alledged keto modification of the methyl-test compound creates a none aromatizable product, leading to dry and lean muscle build up. 
IMPORTANT NOTES:
To be used by male athletes over the age of 21 with previous experience of training and pro hormone usage.

Tren Bomb is a methyl, and is extremely potent. It's use as a designer supplement is in it's beginning phases of application. We advise nobody to stack Tren Bomb with any other Pro Hormone product. Tren Bomb is potent enough used as a stand alone compound.

Rapid gains in muscle size and strength are the results of Tren Bomb usage, and it is advised cycles are kept to a maximum of 2 weeks at a time. DO NOT EXCEED 2 x 10mg capsules of this compound within 24 hours. Tren Bomb is extremely powerful.

Protect Your Liver: Since Tren Bomb is an orally active compound that may stress your liver, then remember to take adequate and suitable protection milk thistle is the ideal product for this.

Post Cycle Recovery [PCT]: Remember that to keep your gains and make further progress between cycles and post cycles of Tren Bomb you will want to get your natural testosterone levels high and reduce the harmful effects of Estrogen. Most people find that a well planned out post cycle protocol can maintain nearly 100% of your on-cycle gains. Muscle king tribulus is the ideal product for doing this. Double the dose for the first 5 days then the normal dose from then on should work fine.

Recommended Use: 1 Capsule per serving only. Consume 1 capsule with breakfast and 1 capsule with your evening meal. Consumption with food optimises absorbtion.
LABORATORY TESTED 

Ingredients per 10mg capsule:
17-Beta-Hydoxy-Androstan-4-One

----------


## WOLFCRAFT

Well if it is a supplement then it doesn't matter how or when you take it because it's probably crap.
Haha, tren bombs. Marketing genius!

----------


## ad_2nv121

my mate took tren bombs and his bench press increased by 15kg and he gained 7lbs of muscle and he kept the gains after his cycle.

what do you guys think NOW!

----------


## WOLFCRAFT

How much are you spending on this stuff?
I'd save that money for food or real gear if that's what you want.

----------


## ad_2nv121

hey dudes im only 21 with very lil steroid experience

the tren bombs cost 40 GBP
Milk thistle = 10 GBP
Nolvadex = 10 GBP

60 GBP in total

----------


## WOLFCRAFT

Try it if you want.
You don't need nolvadex .
I'd start researching now so if you're ready for real gear a few years down the road you will know what's up.
Good luck.

----------


## almostgone

Hope it works for you, ad_2nv121. Just remember that these companies hire some really good ad agencies. Before I purchased said PH, I would get some honest feedback from trusted people that have used it.

AG

----------


## WOLFCRAFT

Yeah if they try to trick you with the name you should know that they're selling you crap right off the bat.

----------


## youngNhungry

A good rule of thumb bro, if its not a controlled substance it isn't going to do jack. I hate companies that market junk like this and take peoples money. It will probably do nothing for you. Please keep your hard earned money and spend it on some more protien powder, eggs, porn, anything. Just don't give the weasils marketing that garbage any of it.

----------

